# 1898 Rambler Clinchers What Size Tire Fits??



## carlitos60 (Oct 11, 2017)

1898 Rambler Clinchers What Size Tire Fits??
I Tried 700x35, I Tried 28x11/2!
1 Too Small, Other Too Large!!


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 11, 2017)

I have not found a tire that fits well ever and that is true of their 26 and their 28 inch rim


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 11, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> I have not found a tire that fits well ever and that is true of their 26 and their 28 inch rim




No Standard Clincher Tire Will Fit the G&J Clinchers???


----------



## rustNspokes (Oct 11, 2017)

I believe the bead circumference is somewhere around 1990mm? The closest size to that would be the English 28x1-1/2  size found on rod brake bikes, but at 1994mm circumference it's just a bit too large.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 12, 2017)

rustNspokes said:


> I believe the bead circumference is somewhere around 1990mm? The closest size to that would be the English 28x1-1/2  size found on rod brake bikes, but at 1994mm circumference it's just a bit too large.




That's Right!!!!
I Already Tried!!
That Sucks,,,I Need Some Tires!!


----------



## mike j (Oct 12, 2017)

The 700mm tires have an ISO of 622, the 28x1 1/2 I believe the ISO is 635. The 27x 1 1/4 tires that were on the bikes from the 70's have an ISO of 630, I have had some luck fitting them on wood rims.


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 12, 2017)

Maybe you can remove  the sheet metal off metal clad 28"wood rims  and install them on your G&J rims. You can then glue Robert Dean's single tube tires on which are also available in all white. The only other alternative is to have separate wheels to install on your Rambler and just keep the original rims with the bike.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 12, 2017)

Craig Allen said:


> Maybe you can remove  the sheet metal off metal clad 28"wood rims  and install them on your G&J rims. You can then glue Robert Dean's single tube tires on which are also available in all white. The only other alternative is to have separate wheels to install on your Rambler and just keep the original rims with the bike.




Sound Like the 2nd Option is the Right Option!!!
I Glued 700 x 33 Tubulars and Rode Fine; BUT, It Eat the Side Edge of the Tires!!!
I May Do Something with the Edge of the Rims!!
Thanks!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 2, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Sound Like the 2nd Option is the Right Option!!!
> I Glued 700 x 33 Tubulars and Rode Fine; BUT, It Eat the Side Edge of the Tires!!!
> I May Do Something with the Edge of the Rims!!
> Thanks!



Having the same challenge. I planned on mounting white Dugast 35 mm tubs adhering with tub tape. Realized the sidewall issue (wide rim-narrow base tape) before going forward. Thinking about laying narrow strip of rim tape either side of center adhesive tape to protect tubs sidewalls.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 14, 2018)

Updated info on Dugast tires: According to their website they are now offering the white Pipistrello CX tubulars 700 x 38 (closer to 1 1/2") with a* wide base tape option* of 27-32mm. My last purchase the widest was 35 mm and there was only one base tape width (too narrow for our TOC wood rims) offered. They have accomodated me in the past with leaving off their logo but unfortunately the presta valve stems are still pretty long. I have fabricated fake schrader covers for them but you can escape the length.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 15, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Updated info on Dugast tires: According to their website they are now offering the white Pipistrello CX tubulars 700 x 38 (closer to 1 1/2") with a* wide base tape option* of 27-32mm. My last purchase the widest was 35 mm and there was only one base tape width (too narrow for our TOC wood rims) offered. They have accomodated me in the past with leaving off their logo but unfortunately the presta valve stems are still pretty long. I have fabricated fake schrader covers for them but you can escape the length.View attachment 770460



27x1-3/8 club roost tires will work. They have a 630mm iso and the 700c tires have a 622mm iso.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Mar 15, 2018)

over the years sever odd ball tire sizes were made like 26X1.375 also I seem to remember someone talking about an odd ball Au or Canadian size between 700 and 28 but don't have any info on them.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi,

I have a teens Pierce with steel clincher rims that use the old 28x1 3/8 tire size, old French 700a, ISO 35x642. I finally found tires from this bike shop in Austrlais where they continued to use the tire(tyre) size into the 1970s. Still used apparently in southeast Asia due to French and English influence. I was able to get three tires shipped for $120 US. http://www.moruyabicycles.com.au/contents/en-uk/d973_28-inch-tyre.html.

Hope this helps some.
Gary


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2018)

the original tires that came on mine were 28" x 2.00". I have a NOS pair left, but they must have shrunk... will not fit.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 18, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a teens Pierce with steel clincher rims that use the old 28x1 3/8 tire size, old French 700a, ISO 35x642. I finally found tires from this bike shop in Austrlais where they continued to use the tire(tyre) size into the 1970s. Still used apparently in southeast Asia due to French and English influence. I was able to get three tires shipped for $120 US. http://www.moruyabicycles.com.au/contents/en-uk/d973_28-inch-tyre.html.
> 
> ...




Hey,,,,,,I Just Ordered a Set!!
Hoe Long it Takes?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 18, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey,,,,,,I Just Ordered a Set!!
> Hoe Long it Takes?



Do you mean you ordered the 35 x 642 from AU??? They are going to be too BIG!!! 635 falls on and off GJ clincher rims. 642 will be even worse. If you carefully read gkeeps post, he does not say he tried these 35x642's on GJ rims. Check it out before they ship them!!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 19, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Do you mean you ordered the 35 x 642 from AU??? They are going to be too BIG!!! 635 falls on and off GJ clincher rims. 642 will be even worse. If you carefully read gkeeps post, he does not say he tried these 35x642's on GJ rims. Check it out before they ship them!!!!




I Ordered the 28" x 1 3/8" Tires!
I'll See When They Arrive!!
Thanks!


----------



## David Brown (Mar 19, 2018)

Correct me if i am wrong but is not a G&J tire a hooked edge tire where most other tires are wire beaded.  NO WIRE BEAD ON A G&J TIRE  .There is not enough drop in the G&J rim for putting a wire bead tire on and if it will fit it will fly off as soon as you air up. At least that is what I have found when trying quit some time ago.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> the original tires that came on mine were 28" x 2.00". I have a NOS pair left, but they must have shrunk... will not fit.



Can we see a picture of those NOS tires? Please


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 22, 2018)

I received one of my Ramblers which had OG wheels with 27 x 1 1/4 modern tires stretched on to the rims. Before removing the tires, which were totally inappropriate anyway, just for kicks I inflated them. While the bead held it didn't look entirely stable, nothing I'd want to ride anyway. Where some areas looked happy, others areas clearly were not seated. I'd rather put my trust in a modern tubular adhered by me than a beaded tire that was not meant for the rim. 

As I attempted to remove the tires it was pretty obvious that the existing damage to one of the rims was inflicted when these tires were being installed. They were extremely tight and I finally resorted to cutting them off. 

There is no perfect solution to mounting the GJ rims. But with the *white* Dugast now being offered in 38 mm width and a wider base tape, makes it an even better choice. It's a quality tire meant to be ridden with nothing on the sidewall warning otherwise.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> I Ordered the 28" x 1 3/8" Tires!
> I'll See When They Arrive!!
> Thanks!



They are 35 x 642!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> I received one of my Ramblers which had OG wheels with 27 x 1 1/4 modern tires stretched on to the rims. Before removing the tires, which were totally inappropriate anyway, just for kicks I inflated them. While the bead held it didn't look entirely stable, nothing I'd want to ride anyway. Where some areas looked happy, others areas clearly were not seated. I'd rather put my trust in a modern tubular adhered by me than a beaded tire that was not meant for the rim.
> 
> As I attempted to remove the tires it was pretty obvious that the existing damage to one of the rims was inflicted when these tires were being installed. They were extremely tight and I finally resorted to cutting them off.
> 
> ...



Do you have any photos of the "Dugast" tyres fitted? they sound perfect.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Do you have any photos of the "Dugast" tyres fitted? they sound perfect.



These are photos from an existing album. Let me know if you want a closer shot


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 23, 2018)

.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> View attachment 775484 View attachment 775485 View attachment 775486 View attachment 775487 View attachment 775488 View attachment 775489 View attachment 775490 View attachment 775491
> These are photos from an existing album. Let me know if you want a closer shotView attachment 775484
> View attachment 775478 View attachment 775479 View attachment 775482
> 
> View attachment 775492



Very nice! Lovely bicycle.
What size rims are they, width wise?
What are the tyres called, are they 'pipistrellos'?
Thanks,
Darren.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 23, 2018)

Can you help with contact info? How expensive are these tires?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> View attachment 775484 View attachment 775485 View attachment 775486 View attachment 775487 View attachment 775488 View attachment 775489 View attachment 775490 View attachment 775491
> These are photos from an existing album. Let me know if you want a closer shotView attachment 775484
> View attachment 775478 View attachment 775479 View attachment 775482
> 
> View attachment 775492



Amazing


----------



## David Brown (Mar 23, 2018)

Tires and bike look great.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 23, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Very nice! Lovely bicycle.
> What size rims are they, width wise?
> What are the tyres called, are they 'pipistrellos'?
> Thanks,
> Darren.



Thank you!  I have three GJ wheel sets, all are 1 7/16" wide give or take a few. These tires are the 35 mm Pipistrellos, the widest available at the time I bought them.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 23, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Can you help with contact info? How expensive are these tires?



https://www.a-dugast.com  Prices and tires available via website. My requests to omit their sidewall logo were honored as I explained they were for an antique bicycle. Dugast tires are available via other sellers but with limited selection. I've not seen anyone offer white Pipistrellos.


----------



## gkeep (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,
Just noticed you question about how long the shipping takes from Australia. Mine arrived in about 2.5-3 weeks here on the west coast. Yours may take longer, they probably come through Southern California.
Gary


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 19, 2018)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> https://www.a-dugast.com  Prices and tires available via website. My requests to omit their sidewall logo were honored as I explained they were for an antique bicycle. Dugast tires are available via other sellers but with limited selection. I've not seen anyone offer white Pipistrellos.




These white Pipistrellos have been discontinued in all widths and colors.


----------

